# herps from Wollongong, NSW. Part 1



## moloch05 (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is the first of two posts of herps that I have seen near Wollongong, NSW, in the last three years. The habitat near Wollongong consists mostly of wet eucalyptus forest on the slopes of the escarpment with isolated patches of rainforest in some of the protected gullies. There is heath on some of the ridges.

First, a few habitat shots. 

Mt. Kiera where I try to walk whenever possible ... from the east:







... from the north:






... from the west:






... a view to the south from a lookout on top of Mt. Kiera:






Eastern Blue-tongue (_Tiliqua scincoides_) -- I sometimes see this skink in the hills but it seems to be more common in town.






Mainland She-oak Skink (_Cyclodomorphus michaeli_) -- I sometimes saw this skink in my yard when I lived near a creek. Up in the hills, I have only seen it twice. Once was in heathland and the second time in an area with thick stands of _Lomandra_.




















_Anepischtos (Nanoscincus) maccoyi _ -- until recently, I thought that this skink was scarce in the area. Lately, I have seen a number of these in wet eucalyptus forest. They seem to be the most active when the weather is wet and cool, as it is now in early winter.
















Three-toed Skink (_Saiphos equalis_) -- a glossy lizard that is common species in wet eucalyptus forest and in the heath.















... shedding












Weasel Skink (_Saproscincus mustelinus_) -- farily common in wet eucalyptus woodland.












Garden Skink (_Lampropholis delicata_) -- probably the most common reptile in the suburbs and hills near Wollongong. 






On one occasion, I found this large individual that was actively pursing and biting others. 






... normally, they seem to be placid and social:








Grass Skink (_Lampropholis guichenoti_) -- another common lizard in the suburbs and hills near Wollongong.






Red-throated Skink (_Acritoscincus platynotum_) -- I only see this skink on top of the escarpment in areas with dense stands of _Lomandra_. This is my only photo of this species from Wollongong and it was unfortunately dead on the trail.






Eastern Water Skink (_Eulamprus quoyii_) -- common in rocky areas, especially along the top of the escarpment.
















I was surprised one evening to see these "flat mates". The skink was retiring for the evening at the same time that a Southern Leaf-tailed Gecko was becoming active. 






I have seen water skinks swim across small creeks many times. This, however, was the only time that I found one that attempted to hide underwater.






Here is a very peculiar animal. It lacked the normal pigment ationand was mostly black with blue-grey patches of colour. I only saw it once and could never again relocate the animal.
















Jacky Lizard (_Amphibolurus muricatus_) -- not very common but I see them at times in the heath and eucalyptus forest at the top of the escarpment.






... juvenile






Mountain Heath Dragon (_Rankinia diemensis_) -- not common but occasionally seen in heath at the top of the escarpment.












Eastern Water Dragon (_Physignathus lesueurii_) -- along creeks and sometimes along trails on Mt. Kiera.






Regards,
David


----------



## denno (Jun 9, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## KaneMortlock (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow! I've lived in Wollongong for over 6 years and apart from your usual garden skinks I haven't seen anything like that! And I've been around Mt Keira quite a bit and gone for walks.

Hmm. I mustn't have been looking for them at the time. I might now. Great pics. Amazing colours.


----------



## jase75 (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pics. Love the 1 of the EWD. Think ill have to plan a trip to the MT Kiera area, looks very good for Herping. Cant wait for part 2.


----------



## jordo (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pics David. Love the Cyclodomorphus, you're very lucky to have such diverse reptile life so close to home!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 9, 2008)

Normally I'd say great pics, but this time I have to say exceptionally great pics. You must have the patience of a saint and the luck of the Irish


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice pics! (as always  )

That juvie jacky looks suprised/angry at having its photo taken!  (either that or smiling for the photo


----------



## cougars (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 9, 2008)

*Great shoots like allways David.*


----------



## luke.r.s (Jun 9, 2008)

wow great pics, was that darker skink in an area that had been burn recently, or several year ago? and was that the only skink you saw in the area or only dark coloured one. very intresting.
-L


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the feedback.

Luke,
The dark _Eulamprus_ was in an area that burned several years ago. It was the only dark individual that I saw. Others were seen but they all had the normal colouration of E. quoyii.


Regards,
David


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 9, 2008)

Really cool thread, moloch.

Its been years since i've seen a She-Oak .

Mt Keira is the only place i've seen Nanoscincus maccoyi.

I always see a few Rock Skinks (Egernia saxtilis)up Mt Kembla. Ever seen them up Mt Keira?

I tend to go up Bong Bong Pass (West Dapto) and see Mountain Dragons, Scalyfoots, Leaf Tailed geckoes, White Skinks, Red Throated Skink.

I often see Diamonds on the slopes within rainforest habitat and around houses.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 9, 2008)

wow brilliant pictures david, love the shea-oak skink


----------



## jase75 (Jun 9, 2008)

What snakes do you commonly see around Mt Kiera?


----------



## Col J (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice camera work. Thanks for sharing.

Col J.


----------



## lizard_lover (Jun 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## luke.r.s (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks, thats intresting. shows a possible benifit of hypermelanism in populations. Intresting to see what other populations pop up with this trait in the future.
-L


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice Pictures David, if I ever make it down to Australia, that will be one of my first stops 

Beautiful scenery as well!!


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind remarks.

serpentongue,
I have never seen Black Rock Skinks so close to Wollongong. Carrington Falls is the closest place that I know. I guess that I will have to try Mt. Kembla again.

Sounds like you have good luck at Bong Bong Pass. I would like to try that area someday.



Jase,
I will have snake photos in part 2.


Luke,
It was funny seeing the melanistic Eulamprus on the burned trunks of trees. It certainly was more cryptic than the normal coloured animals.

Derek,
Welcome to this forum. Yes, I would like to show you the sites when you visit Australia someday.


Here are a couple of additional shots of Saiphos from a couple of days ago.












Regards,
David


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 11, 2008)

Another Eastern Water Skink. 






Eastern Blue Tongue






Another shot of the Eastern Water Dragon


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 11, 2008)

those Saiphos look so much similar to calyptotis, is the black line on the pale flecked garden skink the way to tell them apart from delicata? I heard that it is but have seen pics of delicata with black lines


----------



## zulu (Jun 14, 2008)

*re herps*

Great pictures,all good,that waterskink was amazing!


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 17, 2008)

wow...prt 2 when?


----------

